# Redline Speed Worx Presents: Borgwarner EFR Turbochargers !



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Redline Speed Worx is Proud to Present to you Borgwarner's New Line Of Turbochargers !* 

*Borgwarner has just released what will soon become the game changer. The EFR line of turbos was born out of an internal BorgWarner Turbo Systems program labeled Advanced Aftermarket Products or AAP. 

The program was engineered by a cross-functional team that began with the proverbial clean-sheet of paper. No legacy products, no preconceived notions of what a turbo could or could not have; no restrictions. The aerodynamics for the product line were selected using a range of optimized combinations that would give users turbo solutions anywhere between 250 and 1000 horsepower capability per turbo. Next, a list of every notable design characteristic for an engine boosting device was tabled. Specific interest was given to new ideas that had never been formed in metal or had never been combined into an aftermarket turbo. 

The result is the new EFR (Engineered for Racing) line of turbos from BorgWarner. These turbos contain a bevy of key attributes such as Gamma Ti turbine wheels, dual ceramic ball bearing cartridges and investment cast stainless steel turbine housings. Collectively, those features help give the EFR line its innovative appeal and will provide a breakthrough experience in durability, device responsiveness and installer/user satisfaction. 

Please Contact Us for Further Application Specific Information as these Turbochargers are available for a wide range of applications as well as performance / fitments needs.* 

:laugh: 

*EFR 6258* 

The EFR 6258 is the smallest turbocharger in the ultra-efficient EFR lineup. The 62mm OD compressor has a 49.6mm inducer at 44lb/min max flow - supporting up to 440hp with very large map width for outstanding power potential even at high boost. The 6258 is the fastest spooling EFR turbo - and fits in a small package. Ideal for small engines in single turbo configuration and stock internal or modified engines. This is an excellent turbocharger for autocross, rally, drift, road racing and street driven applications. The low inertia 58mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is optimally matched for maximum response and fastest spool with the FMW compressor wheel. EFR 6258 uses the smallest-sized EFR compressor housing, fitting in the tightest engine bays particularly twin turbo V6 applications. Ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 260-440hp range, or as twin turbo applications 400-700+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling recommended (not mandatory). 

*Compressor Specifications* 
•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 62mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 49.6mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 44 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 

*Compressor Housing:* 2.5" inlet, 2.0" hose coupler outlet. 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 58mm (recommended) OR 55mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment Cast Housing 
•	0.83 A/R T3 Housing(Internal WG) 

Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 
Turbine Options: T25, .64 a/r, single scroll 

*List Price = $1,950.00 
Price = $1,549.00* 

*EFR 6758* 

EFR 6758 is a versatile turbocharger with very large map width for outstanding power potential even at high boost - and does it in a small package. This is an excellent turbocharger for autocross, rally, drift, road racing and street driven applications. This turbo uses a 67mm OD compressor with a 53.9mm inducer to support a remarkable 49lb/min max flow rate. The low inertia 58mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is the optimal match for the FMW compressor wheel. EFR 6758 uses the smallest-sized EFR compressor housing, fitting in the tightest engine bays particularly twin turbo V6 or V8 applications. In twinscroll T4 configuration, the 6758 delivers mindblowing fast spool and response while working well on stock and modified engines. Ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 300-490hp range, or as twin turbo applications 550-900+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling recommended (not mandatory). 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 67mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 53.9mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 49 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 

*Compressor Housing:* 2.5" inlet, 2.0" hose coupler outlet 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 58mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing 
•	0.64 A/R T25 undivided (Internal WG) 

Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 
Turbine Options: T25, .64 a/r, single scroll 

*List Price = $1,950.00 
Price = $1,549.00* 

*EFR 7064* 

EFR 7064 is an excellent turbocharger for drift, road racing and street driven applications. The 7064 delivers incredibly fast spool and response while working well on stock and heavily modified engines. The 70mm OD compressor has a 52.2mm inducer and at 56lb/min max flow - there is potential for 560hp - unheard of for this size compressor wheel. The low inertia 64mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is the optimal match for the 70mm FMW compressor wheel and is capable of 45+psi boost. This turbo uses the mid-size EFR ported-shroud compressor housing, great for fitment in cramped engine bays. Ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 350-560hp range, or as twin turbo applications 650-1000+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling recommended (not mandatory) 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip ** picture of EFR 7064 compwheel 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 70mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 52.2mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 56 lb/min 
•	Compressor Housing: 3.5" Ported shroud inlet, 2.0" hose coupler outlet 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 
•	Connections: 
Inlet: 3.5" Hose Coupler 

Outlet: 2.0" Hose Coupler w/ integrated Vband option 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 64mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing The EFR 7064 is available in (3) different turbine housing configurations: 
0.83 A/R T3 undivided (Internal WG) +$50.00 
0.92 A/R T4 twinscroll (Internal WG) +$150.00 
1.05 A/R T4 twinscroll (External WG) 
Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 

*List Price = $2,205.00 
Price = $1,799.00* 

*EFR 7670* 

EFR 7670 is ideal for road racing and time attack applications, as well as responsive high power street driven vehicles. Engineered for great spool, quick response and the potential to surpass 640hp - the 7670 is capable of 64lb/min compressor flow - unheard of for this size compressor wheel. The 7670 is an excellent turbocharger for road racing and time attack applications, as well as responsive high power street driven vehicles. The 70mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is the optimal match for the 57.2mm inducer / 76mm exducer FMW compressor wheel and is capable of 45+psi boost. This turbo uses the mid-size EFR ported-shroud compressor housing, great for fitment in cramped engine bays. Ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 400-650hp range, or as twin turbo applications 800-1200+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling recommended (not mandatory) 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 76mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 57.2mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 64 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 
•	Compressor Housing Connections: 
Inlet: 3.5" Hose Coupler 
Outlet: 2.0" Hose Coupler 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine Type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 70mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing The EFR 7670 is available in (3) different turbine housing configurations: 
0.83 A/R T3 undivided (Internal WG) +$50.00 
0.92 A/R T4 twinscroll (Internal WG) +$150.00 
1.05 A/R T4 twinscroll (external WG) 
Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 

*List Price = $2,350.00 
Price = $1,849.00* 

*EFR 8374* 

EFR 8374 is engineered to support big power levels yet spool fast enough for professional time attack teams. The 74mm Gamma-Ti turbine wheel is the optimal match for the 62.6mm inducer / 83mm exducer FMW compressor wheel and is capable of 79lb/min airflow and 45+psi boost. This is one of the most exciting turbos in the EFR lineup for the high-power addicts. This turbo has the largest EFR compressor housing and is ideal for use in single turbo applications for the 500-800hp range, or as twin turbo applications >1400+hp. Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling optional (recommended) 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 83mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 62.6mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 79 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 
•	Compressor Housing Connections: 
Inlet: 4" Ported Shroud Hose Coupler 

Outlet: 2.5" Hose Coupler w/ integrated Vband option 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine Type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 74mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing - The EFR 8374 is available in (3) different turbine housing configurations: 
0.83 A/R T3 undivided (Internal WG) +$50.00 
0.92 A/R T4 twinscroll (Internal WG) +$150.00 
1.05 A/R T4 twinscroll (external WG) 
Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 

*List Price = $2,620.00 
Price = $2,049.00* 

*EFR 9180* 

EFR 9180 is the biggest, baddest, highest flowing turbo in the EFR family. Capable of a remarkable 94lb/min airflow and stable at very high boost levels, the 91mm OD compressor measures 67.7mm inducer and is a 7 blade FMW compressor. This turbo will redefine what 67mm turbos are capable of. After receiving requests from many high power enthusiasts and drag racers restrained to a 67mm inducer, there was a clear need for 1000hp capable turbos that still provide good spool and response. Using the high flowing 1.05 a/r Twinscroll T4 turbine housing is the most efficient way to run this as a single turbocharger. If twin turbos will be run, the .83 a/r or 1.05 a/r can be used, depending on manifolds and space constraints. Ideal for use as single turbo applications in the 700-1000hp per turbo range, or as very high power twin turbo applications >1000-1700+hp. Available with .83 a/r undivided T3 internal WG or 1.05 a/r divided twinscroll T4 housings (external WG). Ceramic Ball Bearing only, watercooling optional (recommended) 

*Compressor Specifications* 

•	Compressor Type: Forged-Milled Wheel (FMW) Extended Tip 
•	Compressor Wheel OD (exducer): 91mm 
•	Compressor Wheel Inducer: 67.7mm 
•	Max Flow Rate: 94 lb/min 
•	Built-in BOV: All EFR compressor housings incorporate an integrated BOV. 
•	Compressor Housing Connections: 
Inlet: 4" Ported Shroud Hose Coupler 

Outlet: 2.5" Hose Coupler w/ integrated Vband option 

*Turbine Specifications* 

•	Turbine Type: Low Inertia Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheel 
•	Turbine Wheel OD: 80mm 
•	Stainless Steel Investment cast Housing The EFR 9180 is available in (2) different turbine housing configurations: 
0.83 A/R T3 undivided (Internal WG) +$50.00 
1.05 A/R T4 twinscroll (external WG) 
Turbine outlet: GT-Vband (aka small 3" vband) ~92mm OD for all EFR turbos 

*List Price = $2,850.00 
Price = $2,249.00*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Going to do some testing this week...*


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

so as a consumer, other than the package differences, what are the advantages of these turbos? 

i assume they must have dyno comparisons and whatnot. 

:beer:


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

Mainly the lightweight turbine wheel, and packaging- from what I can tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Billet Compressor Wheel, Titanium Exhaust Wheel, Integrated Wastegate Assembly, Small Package Size, Integrated 3" V-Band Housing, Diverter Valve Built into Compressor Housing, Factory N75 Boost Control, and Optional Wheel Speed Sensor !


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Billet Compressor Wheel, Titanium Exhaust Wheel, Integrated Wastegate Assembly, Small Package Size, Integrated 3" V-Band Housing, Diverter Valve Built into Compressor Housing, Factory N75 Boost Control, and Optional Wheel Speed Sensor !


 wait so that thing has a n75 on it? or does ours plug into it? im kinda lost but thats super kool:thumbup:


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like an all in one setup, brilliant concept


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, the EFR Turbochargers to come with an N75


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes they are !


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

[email protected]ineSpeedWorx said:


> Yes they are !


Pat,

Any tentative pricing? I'm on the fence here with a turbo purchase for a high comp project. Looking at possibly the 7670.... :thumbup:


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

I am thinking about one of these for my VR build but waiting until I see some testing from the Honda boys for comparison. I'm pretty far away from having my engine swap done so I've got some time to wait and see how some testing goes. I like them a lot because they are everything in one. No need for extra wastegate tubes and extra plumbing. Also there was a website somewhere where they showed the ball bearing carrier vs other carriers and the BW unit was crazy bigger.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes they are !


Awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

What are the benefits to either the internal/external?

Any benefit efficiency wise one vs the other?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

kevhayward said:


> Excellent! My GT3582R has done 60k and I fancy a change. I like trying new tech. I'll be up for a 35R equivalent in the BW. Might even get away with a bigger back housing if the lighter wheels speed up the spool


Hello 7670! 


Same as I'm looking at I think. :thumbup:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

kevhayward said:


> Is the 7670 internally gated? I would ideally like the same frame size as the 35, inc V band outlet as that will mean no pipework changes
> 
> I suppose internal gating is workable though if it was the only choice!


So far if your looking for a undivided T3, IG is the only option. I think there is a big T4 twin that is externally gated in the 7670.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

:thumbup: to Pat & the Redline crew. They know their schit and work on some of the hottest exotics


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

The T4 divided housing with dual internal gates is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Pricing Posted !


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

For a VR I wouldn't go any smaller than the 8372. it's a 62mm inducer which close to the same as a gt35r. I'd also get it in the .92 divided. That should spool early enough with the light wheels and ball bearings and you'll have great top end.

I wish they had that option for the biggest one they make.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

I guess the question I have is what makes sense???


1.9L - 84mm bore, 10:1 comp, race ported big valve 16v head, solid lifter converted, TT276's, pauters, etc....

Wondering if the 7670 in either T3 .82ar makes sense or going with the T4 .92 divided makes more sense? I'm not tied to either as I'm having my tubular equal length exhaust mani built specific for this app.

Maybe a 7064 T4 .92ar divided? 

I'm trying to manage the torque spike as this is for an mark1 app where traction is limited and I'd like to preserve the driveline as best I can. The big cams should ease the big hit some and make great top end power. Motor is/was designed to spin 9k+ but in this app, 8500 is more likely. Target is in the 400'ish whp range.

Originally thought about going with either the 35R or 5857.


Thoughts?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Honestly have no clue about divided housing on a non-divided manifold. You could make up a J hook Y-pipe from the stock VR6 headers though for a simple divided manifold for the turbo. There are also weird actuator plates used on some setups that block off one port of the divided until engine speed gets up.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Definitely. I was just saying for the cheap and fast make a Y-Pipe.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

I'm going to attempt to make a tubular manifold. It'll be my first whole manifold. I've made adapter pipes for manifolds and what not but no full manifolds. Should be pretty fun. Only thing is I wish the 9180 charger was offered in a T4 .92 that the 8374 is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have any test vehicles lined up to run the 8374, but would love to see what kind of power it could make on the VR !


----------



## notmokel. (Jul 1, 2009)

screw a vr I have a 5 cylinder that needs some efr love! im local!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

I'mmaking a VR right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Some Testing Results from our Friends over @ Full Race

*This test compares the GT3582R .82 a/r (Purple line) vs EFR 8374 .83 a/r (Green line) 91 octane pump gas @ 15 psi. 

The main objective was to compare spoolup and powerband between the two turbos, while ensuring the 42mm Internal WG does not creep. 

Considering this is a much larger turbo, the results are very impressive. dont forget -- the EFR 8374 is a much larger turbo than GT35R. EFR uses 74mm turbine wheel vs the 35R's 68mm turbine and 79lb/min compressor on the EFR vs 62 lb/ on the 35R.*


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

300rpm or so sooner with a bigger turbine and about 50hp more, not to mention that it looks like their external wastegate setup they had started to creep at the end there and the EFR didn't.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

CDJetta said:


> 300rpm or so sooner with a bigger turbine and about 50hp more, not to mention that it looks like their external wastegate setup they had started to creep at the end there and the EFR didn't.


...now that is pretty awesome...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We can ship over to the UK


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

in.


----------

